
Why is it acceptable for Chrome to serve me ads right on my homescreen? - dazhbog
I opened my browser to this today! A Nest ad right inside my browser.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;NeL09au<p>Anyone else bothered by this? Are they testing the waters, as usual, and if there is a backlash they pretend its an internal error?
======
thekyle
To be fair, Firefox also frequently displays ads for their own products (and
sometimes affiliate links) on their new tab page. Maybe something like Opera
would be better about that, but I don't know.

~~~
salutonmundo
And, again to be fair, you can turn those off by clicking the gear in the
upper right.

(maybe you can turn the Google stuff off in Chrome, too?)

------
romanovcode
Empty New Tab Addon: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page/dpjamkmjmigaoobjbekmfgabipmfilij)

I use it for years now.

------
randomvectors
I use Blank New Tab Page on Chrome -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blank-new-tab-
page...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blank-new-tab-
page/jaadjnlkjnhohljficgoddcjmndjfdmi?hl=en)

Originally I got it because I noticed that seeing the same few sites on the
new tab page influences my browsing patterns. I suppose it also works for
avoiding messages from Google.

------
ksaj
I use Markdown New Tab so my default tab is whatever I want it to be.

Currently it has links to my most common visited sites, a TODO list and some
bookmarks for a subject I'm heavily absorbed in.

No ads whatsoever, and it shows whatever I need/want it to show. And of
course, markdown is pretty slobberproof.

------
salutonmundo
I think they try to make the "blank page" screen like a fancier google.com,
which frequently has similar ads.

Switch to Firefox :D

------
afarrell
If you want to get rid of it, the chrome plugin named Momentum is nice.

------
DerekQ
Doesn't everyone know the answer to this question by now? How much have you
paid for Chrome? If it's nothing, then why wouldn't they serve you ads?

